# Evertune Bridge: yay or neigh?



## jkiernanguitar (Feb 13, 2013)

So I saw Keith Merrow's Evertune bridge demo...the bridge looks like it's a good deal, but I was wondering if anyone's used it and has experience with it...any complications or does it feel just like any other bridge, if not better?

Here's the video I saw:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2013)

DAMN... 

Ridiculous string abuse is ridiculous. That is cool.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes for me. I demo'd it and was so impressed I got a few for myself.


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

STUPID QUESTION ALERT:

I saw Ola's video where he was detailing his evertune bridge-- so what happens when you wanna do string bends? 

God, what a dumb fucking question-- I feel like I should know the answer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm imagining it only regulates the string tension at equilibrium... Probably why there's a spring involved, but I'm no mechanical engineer...


----------



## MWC262 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Evertune bridge looks sweet and all you have to do is turn the tuning pegs to release or tighten the tension is pretty cool too. I'm surprised the Dillinger Escape Plan hasn't used these yet.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 13, 2013)

JLP2005 said:


> STUPID QUESTION ALERT:
> 
> I saw Ola's video where he was detailing his evertune bridge-- so what happens when you wanna do string bends?
> 
> God, what a dumb fucking question-- I feel like I should know the answer.



Bending isn't an issue when it's set up properly. There's a demo video on YouTube somewhere that does a pretty good job of explaining just about anything you'd want to know about the system.

I love the idea behind the system, but it requires a lot of routing. If they ever make a system that's multiscale-friendly and maybe make the system more compact, I'll be all over it.

Some have said that it's an attempt to fix something that's not broken, but I disagree. It's true that existing systems don't need to be tuned that often when set up properly, but any time spent tuning is a distraction from what you _should_ be doing - making music. That could be an extra song in your set as a result of not needing to tune, an uninterrupted flow when writing, less hassle in the studio, whatever. If nothing else, I can appreciate the quality-of-life benefits of knowing my guitar will be in tune every time i pick it up.

EDIT: It's actually demonstrated in the OP video, along with how to disable bends/vibrato. I love how he yanks the strings around near the beginning


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2013)

^Agreed... 

I can see where folks on both sides of the issue are coming from, but you can't deny it's cool as hell. I've seen people abuse Floyd Roses the way Keith did and they came nowhere near coming back to pitch. 

And that's supposed to be the big deal behind Floyds, so I thought. It's still cool in a fixed bridge format, though particularly for ERGs since it you'd have more strings to check should it happen to go out of tune.


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't tried one myself but from what i've seen from it it looks pretty damn cool and it really works, heres another good video of our mate Chappers trying it out (and being amazed haha)

Check out 4:40


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy shit  That'd make an awesome party trick, turn the neck instead of using a whammy bar then snap it right back into tune.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 13, 2013)

Its really cool but pretty unnecessary.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 13, 2013)

Unnecessary? Depends on your concept. When you're in the studio, every minute counts, for example. I've been subjected to such ridiculous conditions live I was swapping usually remarkably solid guitars left and right - in my case, this reduces costs and improves margins without tonal sacrifices, so that will be a very subjective notion.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 13, 2013)

The only disadvantage, in my eyes; to the Evertune bridge is, if you want to downtune, you have to use the Hex Key at the bridge. It's a little annoying, but nothing that should discourage you from buying it though, IMO. Other than that, it's flawless.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd be game to get one on a new guitar, but I'm not routing one I already have to put one in.

Main advantage I see of it (related to my needs) is being able to strum hard on thinner strings without chords going out of tune. And therefore be able to skip on the monstrous bridge cables some tunings require.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 13, 2013)

I read somewhere on their site that they want to make a tremolo next... sign me up lol


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 13, 2013)

MWC262 said:


> The Evertune bridge looks sweet and all you have to do is turn the tuning pegs to release or tighten the tension is pretty cool too. I'm surprised the Dillinger Escape Plan hasn't used these yet.



if you look at the esp 2013 catalog they have


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 13, 2013)

Using that thing is cheating.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 13, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> The only disadvantage, in my eyes; to the Evertune bridge is, if you want to downtune, you have to use the Hex Key at the bridge. It's a little annoying, but nothing that should discourage you from buying it though, IMO. Other than that, it's flawless.



You don't. You may lose the Evertune "perpetual balance" thing to an extent, but the note will drop if you slacken the tuner enough.


----------



## jkiernanguitar (Feb 13, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> Haven't tried one myself but from what i've seen from it it looks pretty damn cool and it really works, heres another good video of our mate Chappers trying it out (and being amazed haha)
> 
> Check out 4:40




Goddamn, when he bends the travel guitar and it's STILL in tune, I think that just validated my questioning.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 13, 2013)

a question :
evertune keeps the string tension the same, so when you hit the strings they will not go #. 
can you also bend? or is this is a different setting where you lose the # prevention feature?


----------



## jkiernanguitar (Feb 13, 2013)

nowhere said:


> a question :
> evertune keeps the string tension the same, so when you hit the strings they will not go #.
> can you also bend? or is this is a different setting where you lose the # prevention feature?



Watch the initial video I posted with Keith Merrow. He actually demonstrates a mode on the bridge where he can't bend and the guitar won't bend notes. But it's a mode that you can do, good for more rhythmic recording, I guess. I've seen a lot of people bending quite nicely with it though!


----------



## nowhere (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah, but if I also want to bend.... the evertune is actually useless?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 13, 2013)

If you'd watched the video or read the thread you'd know that it's quite possible to bend notes with an Evertune bridge, and with no more difficulty than on a normal bridge. It doesn't get in the way of bends or vibrato unless you specifically set it up that way.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 13, 2013)

pardon me for the misunderstanding. 

(i have seen the videos)

my problem is if actually bending, and maintaining pitch (in rhythm playing) while picking really hard is possible simultaneously. 

or if the bridge works in 2 modes (locked / and kind of free)
either lock and prevent any alteration of pitch 
or allow (some degree of) bending and pitch alteration


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 13, 2013)

Hitting the strings hard enough to send them out of tune is fundamentally the same thing as bending the string. It doesn't stop that unless you've set it up to not allow bends. What it _does_ do is maintain constant tension on the string such that the guitar doesn't fall out of tune from issues with string slippage or the like.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 13, 2013)

ok thank you!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 13, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> You don't. You may lose the Evertune "perpetual balance" thing to an extent, but the note will drop if you slacken the tuner enough.


 
Oh, ok cool. Thanks for the info Fred!


----------



## trianglebutt (Feb 13, 2013)

The only problem I have with this thing right now is that installation of one means certain death for the resale value of the guitar.


----------



## adnecs (Feb 13, 2013)

Hehe 
Now I know what bridge to put on my Daemoness order (assuming something new doesn't come up in 2 years )


----------



## Durero (Feb 13, 2013)

I've also tried one extensively and I was blown away by how well it works.

I bought a bridge and I'm building a guitar around it now.


----------



## bulb (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to say I was blown away by the Evertune. Really amazing!


----------



## Isan (Feb 14, 2013)

This is quite cool, but the auto tune guitar system is way more interesting IMO


Peavey AT-200 Guitar with Auto-Tune - YouTube


----------



## Robinho (Feb 14, 2013)

I say "yay" in a really gay voice whilst jumping up and down with ribbons in each hand. Anything that helps tuning is a must, as long as it is comfortable.... but my cat just punched and scratched me and said to tell the originator of this post "Its spelt nay" and to me it said "you are not getting another custom build with this bloody tuner thingy, OK.. meow" then it shit in my cornflakes and said "what"....


----------



## Duke318 (Feb 14, 2013)

If they make a trem version of this I'll jump all over it. I'd feel a little sad routing out all that wood just for a fixed bridge.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 14, 2013)

What is this wizardry? And why do I not have this already installed on every guitar?

When we play live, there are such ridiculous temperature and humidity conditions, the strings start to detune sometimes after the half of a song....this could be my final solution, yes?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 14, 2013)

Correct!

As for the auto-tune thing, I didn't like it, or the principle behind it. It works well from a correction standpoint and detects vibrato and bends correctly, but I dislike to have any sort of conversion outside the strictly necessary.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 15, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> I read somewhere on their site that they want to make a tremolo next... sign me up lol



SO MANY SPRINGS 

That system would have to be pretty huge!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 15, 2013)

trianglebutt said:


> The only problem I have with this thing right now is that installation of one means certain death for the resale value of the guitar.



Really? Some would pay more for one already outfitted with an Evertune... Just do a clean job, and it'll be worth it!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 15, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> SO MANY SPRINGS
> 
> That system would have to be pretty huge!



They could be working out a way to detune the springs that are already there, a cam or rocker type solution...


----------



## thesnowdog (Feb 15, 2013)

While skepticism is to be generally admired. I find it strange that there are so many doubters here (not specifically this thread) and elsewhere that are willing to so flippantly disregard the opinions of the players they otherwise respect.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 15, 2013)

hairychris said:


> They could be working out a way to detune the springs that are already there, a cam or rocker type solution...



I think this would be more complex than that though, since the saddle spring tensions would have to compensate for the difference in tension when you're diving or pulling up. If not, it just wouldn't let the pitch bend, because it would be correcting it... So it has to change the expected tension that the springs are aiming for as you dive or pull up on the tremolo, so it's always relative to the tremolo position.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 15, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm imagining it only regulates the string tension at equilibrium... Probably why there's a spring involved, but I'm no mechanical engineer...



I am and I have no fucking clue


----------



## engage757 (Feb 15, 2013)

I really appreciate what it does, but I am sorry, the damn thing is an eyesore.


----------



## trianglebutt (Feb 15, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Really? Some would pay more for one already outfitted with an Evertune... Just do a clean job, and it'll be worth it!



Perhaps, it does depend on the guitar though. For a mid-range guitar, I could see it not hurting the value. On any high-end guitar, however, I think it would definitely make it harder to sell. The amount of wood routed out is pretty significant, and the bridge is not especially nice looking.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 15, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> SO MANY SPRINGS
> 
> That system would have to be pretty huge!



Probably, what makes me happy though is they're making a system for literally flipping everything, the little trem blurp says it all.

Tremolo EverTunes | EverTune


----------



## madrigal77 (Feb 15, 2013)

I really love the idea of it, and if you just stayed in one tuning all the time, it would be perfect. But I constantly switch between drop and standard tunings. If they could come up with something like the D tuna, that would be awesome. As it is though, it's probably more of a hassle than just regular tuners for those who switch tunings often. Having to constantly break out a hex key would be a PITA.


----------



## madrigal77 (Feb 15, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I really appreciate what it does, but I am sorry, the damn thing is an eyesore.


It would look ok if they ditched the MASSIVE logo engraved on it.


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 15, 2013)

A really nice guitar equipped with one of these would be great for studio use unless you need a trem for rhythm and leads. It would save a chunk of time.


----------



## Durero (Feb 15, 2013)

madrigal77 said:


> I really love the idea of it, and if you just stayed in one tuning all the time, it would be perfect. But I constantly switch between drop and standard tunings. If they could come up with something like the D tuna, that would be awesome. As it is though, it's probably more of a hassle than just regular tuners for those who switch tunings often. Having to constantly break out a hex key would be a PITA.



You could actually drop tune in the normal manner using the headstock tuning machine. 

The staying in tune function only works when the tuning machines keep the strings within the range of motion of each saddle. So if you left the saddle for your low E string close to the back end of it's range then it would quickly stop moving when you loosened the string with the tuning machine and you can then tune down in the traditional manner.

A significant advantage of this is that tuning back up to E with the tuning machine is far faster and easier than on a normal guitar. 

Another advantage is that the rest of the strings are completely unaffected by any neck movement caused by detuning that string - you don't even have to check them.

The only disadvantage is that you've lost the always-in-tune function on your low string while in the lower tuning.


All that said, I completely agree with everyone who thinks the required use of a key to tune each Evertune saddle module is by far the worst feature of an otherwise ingenious bridge design.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 15, 2013)

Triple YAY of course, but I am not gonna route any of my guitars (by myself) to install it, and I don't think I'll pay a guitar tech $200 to get it done either. So, I am waiting patiently to see it installed by default in new models. 

ESP got two models out for 2013 w/ the Evertune, but they put the thickest ugliest MOP binding I have ever seen them do, why ESP, why? VGS guitars (who?) released a few models that looked much better and they used the Evertune in black finish, it looked really nice, but I don't really know how good this brand is, so I'm still waiting.


----------



## Mayhew (Feb 15, 2013)

Still seems like less hassle than a double locking trem and they're pretty popular. You need an Allen key to loosen the nut, screw driver to balance the trem and you can't just tune each string once and move on. One hex instead of a multitool sounds like a steal.


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 22, 2013)

To the neg repper: No, I am not kidding.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha damn that is ridiculous. I'd rather take a fixed bridge any day though


----------



## Durero (Feb 22, 2013)

TomPerverteau said:


> Using that thing is cheating.





TomPerverteau said:


> To the neg repper: No, I am not kidding.



I'm not your neg repper but your "cheating" statement makes no sense to me either.

Do you honestly conceive of guitar playing as a sport? What rules are you following where using a guitar that stays in tune becomes cheating?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 22, 2013)

trianglebutt said:


> The only problem I have with this thing right now is that installation of one means certain death for the resale value of the guitar.



So buy a Warmoth body. They route for the Evertune for $45. It's not on the website but they call it in.


----------



## Durero (Feb 22, 2013)

zakatak9389 said:


> Haha damn that is ridiculous. I'd rather take a fixed bridge any day though



For all intents and purposes Evertunes _are_ fixed bridges. They just vastly outperform conventional fixed bridges in terms of tuning stability.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 22, 2013)

I have not yet used an Evertune bridge but, I like the prospect of an 8-string version. I will try one in a build at some point. So for now, I'm down.  

To the best of plans.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 22, 2013)

madrigal77 said:


> It would look ok if they ditched the MASSIVE logo engraved on it.


The bridge housing is there to mask the parts beneath it, and from what I've seen of the modules it's just big enough to do that. Basically it's a matter of them finding a way to shrink down the functional parts, which will then allow them to improve the aesthetics of the bridge.



TomPerverteau said:


> To the neg repper: No, I am not kidding.



Did you really just bump a week-dead thread to bitch about neg rep...? And how is it cheating?


----------



## madrigal77 (Feb 23, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> The bridge housing is there to mask the parts beneath it, and from what I've seen of the modules it's just big enough to do that. Basically it's a matter of them finding a way to shrink down the functional parts, which will then allow them to improve the aesthetics of the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just bump a week-dead thread to bitch about neg rep...? And how is it cheating?


Like I said, I'm totally fine with the housing. It's not really any bigger than a floyd. It's just that huge logo that ruins it. I REALLY don't see why it has to be so big. Just a small one on the bottom right corner like a floyd, I'd be fine with.


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 24, 2013)

The title asks "Yay or neigh?" Neigh is obviously the wrong answer here! 

My degree is in mechanical engineering, and I didn't get it with "total stupidity" (quoting neg repper LAWL) No doubt this thing is a MARVEL! I am impressed with the technology, and it will only get better.

It would not be fair to compare the Evertune to the Gibson Robot thing, which I absolutely shun and hate for obvious reasons. But the Evertune just gets a LITTLE too close to that territory for me to want to use one.

And maybe I am being somewhat humorous when I call using the Evertune "cheating" because the thing works so damn well!

That's my opinion. If that makes me the bad guy, then I'm the bad guy.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone ever played one of those VGS guitars?
Those things are cheap as fuck 
VGS Soulmaster VSM-120/7 Select BM
tempting...


----------



## Durero (Feb 25, 2013)

TomPerverteau said:


> The title asks "Yay or neigh?" Neigh is obviously the wrong answer here!
> 
> My degree is in mechanical engineering, and I didn't get it with "total stupidity" (quoting neg repper LAWL) No doubt this thing is a MARVEL! I am impressed with the technology, and it will only get better.
> 
> ...



"neigh" is never the wrong answer when there's some thoughtful reasoning offered with it. But before this post all you said was "Using that thing is cheating... no I'm not kidding."

You're not the bad guy for not liking Evertune bridges, but for goodness-sakes I hope you can understand why others might call you out for statements that contribute nothing to the discussion. 

You still haven't explained what your concept of "cheating" is and what it has to do with playing music.

And what precisely are your obvious reasons to "absolutely shun and hate" self-tuning guitars such as the Gibson Robot ones? Do you shun and hate pianists and organists because they play instruments which can go for years without requiring tuning and they don't tune their own instruments themselves?

Again your statements remind me more of the world of sports rather than the world of art of music. Sports and music have a huge thing in common which is the extreme amount of discipline & skill required to perform them well. But whereas sports require clear and strict rules in order to play a fair game, music is an art which has no rules whatsoever, only ideas and tools to create with. At least that's my understanding. I'm genuinely interested to know how your understanding differs from this.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 25, 2013)

haha oh man. 

Evertune bridge - CHEATING

True Temperament fretboards - CHEATING

Tuning pedals - CHEATING 

Peterson Strobe Tubers - CHEATING 

You want to drop tune? what are you grabbing that tuner for? Just use your ear against your D string, anything else is cheating! 

Triggers, samples, compression, Axe FX, more than one track of guitar, cheating! 

c'mon man....


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 25, 2013)

Btw these bridges look amazing.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 25, 2013)

madrigal77 said:


> Like I said, I'm totally fine with the housing. It's not really any bigger than a floyd. It's just that huge logo that ruins it. I REALLY don't see why it has to be so big. Just a small one on the bottom right corner like a floyd, I'd be fine with.



Advertising I guess  Maybe they'll shrink it down a bit in time.

Tangential to the thread but worth mentioning - they've knocked the price of the seven-string version down a bit. Still runs a fair bit of coin, but it's $85 that stays in your pocket if you do spring for one.


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 26, 2013)

I know, right? I might open a thread based on "Where do you draw the line?" hoping that it doesn't turn into "You draw the line at a different point than I draw it, so you are stupid!"


----------



## vansinn (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks/sounds pretty convincing. Sustain seems to be just fine too.

As the stability vs bending threshold can be set individually for each string, simply by slacking the tuner, it should be possible to use what would normally be a too thin-gauged low string on ERG's, like 074 on an 8-stringer, without having the damn string go pitchy boinnng, and still be able to pull-bend by pulling it harder than normal until crossing the threshold.


----------



## Durero (Feb 26, 2013)

TomPerverteau said:


> I know, right? I might open a thread based on "Where do you draw the line?" hoping that it doesn't turn into "You draw the line at a different point than I draw it, so you are stupid!"



 yeah I think I'm starting to get where you're coming from.

But to me, as long as you're making music or art of any kind then there are no lines.

If you're drawing a line then it's not art but something else.


I guess you would say that that's where I draw the line!


----------



## vansinn (Feb 27, 2013)

Never forget that the primary function of the artist is provoking the establishment.
How the provocation was done often remains secluded, and will be discussed for ages.
Anyone remember the French artist who put his turds in sealed cans, which sold at skyrocketing prices at auctions, though noone never knew if mere mud was in there 

Joke aside.. though I'm not into turd polishing fakery, I still would love being able to use fairly slinky strings, and yet be able to bang 'em hard.
Hmmnn.. I do wonder if Pete Townshend would need this bridge for his big armswing string attacks, though


----------



## mulgreaux (Mar 30, 2013)

I've had my eye on these for a while and have finally got my hands on one. I'm bored of the speculation as to whether it works or not, or whether it's a good idea and so I've just taken the plunge. I'll know one way or the other in a couple of weeks. It's going on my baritone telecaster.
I hated the way the bridge looked from the pictures online, but it's a bit slicker in the flesh. If it lives up to the hype, I'm gunna be foamin' at the dick.


----------

